# Newport news area



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

Alright guys - my uncle is relocating from Greensboro, NC to the Newport news area for a new job - this weekend i am helping him move so now to the important question - do any of you have any recommendations or fishing reports for James River Pier or any other fishing areas around newport news/ VA BEACH.

Thanks very much


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

guess there is no fish out there huh?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

there's been reports of good croaker catches at JRB


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

i am really looking foward to except for the moving him in part


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

there are croaker everywhere. JRB pier, Gloucester pier, Yorktown, anywhere there is salt water. Use squid on a bottom rig. Cut the squid into 1in squares.

JRB Pier tips:
to establish where is the best place to fish, find the most crowded spot on the pier(since it's the weekend, that won't be hard),elbow the guy next to you and set your gear down right on top of him til he moves over...cuss LOUDLY when you get casted over....dodge errant debris such as squid boxes, 40oz bottles and food-lion bags (be sure to add debris of your own, making sure that you take no trash home with you. Also make sure that NONE makes it to the overflowing trashcans and at least 50% gets into the water)....bring boom-box and crank incessant mega-bass rap up to 100db....cuss extra loud and talk about what you are gonna do to "dat Ho"(especially if there are kids around).
Follow these guidelines, and you'll fit right in.

or........

fish wsj or parkway, cast towards bridge(wsj), enjoy the scenery, relax, catch fish.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> fish wsj or parkway, cast towards bridge(wsj), enjoy the scenery, relax, catch fish.


What is "wsj"?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

adp29934 said:


> What is "wsj"?


Willoghby Spit Jetty


----------



## NCGMANF (Oct 8, 2006)

DANG !!!! I was thinking about trying the JRB Pier, but after that description of how I would have to fit in::: I don't know now.. Don't CUSS, THROW TRASH, THROW OVER PEOPLE, AND ETC. So guess I should try to find a nice place to fish from the bank!!!!!
Especially don't like listening to LOUD,, discustingly vulgar rap ..... or as a matter of fact I don't like rap noise anyway....


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

there's a little pier just down the road from JRB, behind an elementary school. I can't remember the name of the place, but someone on here could probably get you the name/directions, I would give that place a shot.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Hilton Pier behind Hilton Elementary School.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

yeah. what kevin said. 

Kevin, take the poor guy to Monroe with ya! U seem to be tearin' em up there.


----------



## OtrBks Man (Apr 11, 2009)

*JRB Fishing Pier*

VA Boy

You are really good in your description of the fishing on the JRB. I agree with your evaluation totally as sterotypical as it is. I have seen certain people catch short puppy drum, flounder, and gray trout out there that found their way into coolers, but I ddn't want to say anything and risk my life. It's unfortunate that the situation exists. I won't say anything further, before I get stereotyped myself.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

OtrBks Man said:


> VA Boy
> 
> You are really good in your description of the fishing on the JRB. I agree with your evaluation totally as sterotypical as it is. I have seen certain people catch short puppy drum, flounder, and gray trout out there that found their way into coolers, but I ddn't want to say anything and risk my life. It's unfortunate that the situation exists. I won't say anything further, before I get stereotyped myself.


One thing that I wish people would learn is that *REALITY IS NOT STEREOTYPE*

For instance, saying that most people of african decent are darker that most people of nordic decent IS NOT A STEREOTYPE- It is reality!
I was not stereotyping anyone, just go there and see for yourself(as otrBks has), that it is reality. If you don't like reality, incriminating realists will only add discord to the world.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

welp went to James River Pier - sterotype or not this place sucks and i am never going back - pollution is sick.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Why even bring stereotypes into it ? It sounds like a case of poor management. It is after all a business that should enforce noise, alcohol, and littering to the best of its ability. Funny how a simple question about fishing opportunities turns into negativity.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jak,, yust remember you will need a Va fishing lic. either salt or fresh water,,, welcome to Va. "Land of the free to tax your butt to death"


----------



## derekmalpass (Apr 27, 2009)

the people that run that pier are more concerned with running the resturant. I went there in late November to try to pick up some schoolies, no one on the pier and had to wait 10 minutes for someone to show up to the counter so i could pay my admission.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Jak,, yust remember you will need a Va fishing lic. either salt or fresh water,,, welcome to Va. "Land of the free to tax your butt to death"


i picked one up at Bass Pro -


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

damn. hearing this (and realizing its accurate) makes me not wanna drive down there


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

MetroMan said:


> damn. hearing this (and realizing its accurate) makes me not wanna drive down there


It's definitely worth the drive- just fish elsewhere. PM me when you're coming down and I'll see what I can do to fill you in on where the bite *is* that the trash* isn't.*


----------

